# Ferrari World - Abu Dhabi



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's gonna be great 125mph indoors???? Can't wait!

Ferrari World Abu Dhabi - The official site of the largest indoor and first Ferrari theme park

Ferrari World gathers pace | The Sun |News


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I wanna go! Love the set up already at Yas. F1 was amazing can't wat for some rollercoaster fun in the UAE.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

wow.. when will it open?
im going to dubai soon this month


----------

